# 9 point story



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Dont know if yall remember the buck I killed last year or not but check out this story. A friend of mine does home inspections. He did a job for this guy and they started talking about hunting. He told my friend he had some nice pics of a nine pointer he was hunting last year and told him where it was. My friend ask if he could see the trail cam pics. When he showed him the pics he couldn't believe his eyes. It was the deer I killed. So now I have a pic of him when he was alive. Pretty cool huh.I killed that deer the day the pic was taken. Here it is. <a href="http://s388.beta.photobucket.com/user/chriscustom757/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/9pointBigWoods.jpg" border="0" alt="Big Woods 9 Point"/></a>


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Just realized that it was this date 1 year ago.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Still a beautiful Buck.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool story :beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

left a trail cam on a wma? brave guy


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Nice story.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

this pic proves big bucks walk late in the morning, and My wife shot her buck at 10:30 on Nov 3rd.


----------

